# Rose City Classics (Rotties, Pugs, Beaucerons, etc.)



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Went to the Rose City Classics dog show this weekend, and really enjoyed myself. There were TONS of dogs and people there, and I got to meet a lot of new breeds I have never heard of before. I now officially have added on to my "Want" list. 

The pictures aren't the best quality, and I didn't use flash for any of these, so this is as good as it's going to get. I took almost 600 pictures, although most of them didn't come out too good.

So far I have pictures of GSDs, Rottweilers, Doberman Pinschers, Pugs, Beaucerons, Tibetan Mastiffs, Norwegian Buhunds, Papillons, Poodles and more. I didn't get that many breeds, but let me know if there's a breed you want and I'll check.





































Lots more...


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Border Collie getting ready to do some agility


















More...


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Shepherds! I need Shepherds woman!!!

Also, the first Rott in the second set of pics is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Pugs




































more to come


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Xeph, you know me, 100+ of my pictures were GSDs... I think they need their own thread xD


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)




----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)




----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

*frantically looks for them*

I wish you coulda been here in WI! This beautiful boy was in attendance:
http://www.gretchanya.com/JD.htm


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Fantastic harlequin (or merle, as the Beauceron people tell me) Beauceron that does not show, but is a service dog. He is only around a year old and has already saved his owner's life 3 times. He was small and sweet and very calm.










His polar opposite, Gideon. HUGE sweetheart and lovebug, with an exuberance that rivals Trent's. He is 110-120 lb, I remember, and already has 3 majors towards his AKC Ch. at 1 1/2 years old. He's also a certified SAR dog and will be active in herding soon as well. His owner/handler just tells me "this is just something else he does", when referring to showing. Great dog!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Xeph - *drools* Now THERE'S a nice looking GSD. Goshdarnit, now I wish I was in WI =/ 
The two Beauceron owners both used to live in WI.

Okay, okay, I'll go make that GSD thread!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

That boy is a Germ/Am cross! Goes back to Jim Fiemereck and Max della Loggia dei Mercanti.

And OMG what a sweetheart!

That Beauceron service dog looks LOVELY! What was his name?


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

The Pugs look OMG Amazingly cute...I love pugs, Have the oppertunity recently presented to me to get a show Quality pup, havn't decided if I'm gonna add a forth dog to my group or not....Havn't seen a show ring in about 5 years sense Sirius Retired. (Boston Terrier) Could I possibly see the Pics of the Tibetin Mastiffs, I've always loved those guys.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

I didn't get his name >.< I know, I'm awful, aren't I? I do think I can find the name of his breeder if I do a quick search. It was a rather uncommon name - I only rememberd Gideon's because that's my friend's name.

Fairway breeds Am/German crosses as well, some of the best dogs are crosses between lines <3 Fairway wasn't at the show, though, which was a bummer.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Tibetan Mastiffs - I love these dogs


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

I am so very partial to the Black and Tan's but that Golden is beautiful. I want one so bad, I really do...but unfortuantly I would probably have to import I think and I just can't afford that right now. And I still need to do a TON of research on the breed, That would be quite the change in Breeds though LOL, Boston Terriers to Tibeten Mastiffs LOL!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Actually, I was surprised by the number of Tibetan Mastiff breeders along the West Coast! I even met one at the dog park several weeks ago. But yes, they are a very intense breed, and I could never own one. I first heard about them watching a documentary on Tibetan Mastiffs working in China, in Chinese monastaries. 

The breeders and owners by the show ring were introducing people to the breed, and I could hear them warn over and over again "these aren't dogs for everyone!". For me, they are definitely a breed I will admire but not own.


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

I acctually fell in love with em thanks to a Movie, been researching them for years, my friend had one dumped on her literally, the guy asked her to Dog sit and then never came back for him. She kept him, she says he's crazy, and isn't sure if she's going to keep him long term or try to find his breeder.

But, I just thing there beautiful dogs, I think I'll agree with you on the look but can't have aspect.


----------



## AnimalCrazy20 (Jul 15, 2009)

The lady in the 4th pic of you fist set of pictures looks like the lady I'm going to be getting a Rotty pup from once we get a house( about a year).


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Pugs! Love the Pug pictures!  Those are some gorgeous Pugs for sure!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Did you get any papillon pictures?


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

I do! My camera battery was dying out, and I rushed over to get a few quick shots of the Papillons. I also met a 7 year old agility Papillon who acted like she was 8 months old. Immediately reminded me of Mia!










...not amused


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

and Samoyeds










This one was loving on its owner, but he didn't seem to appreciate it so much.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

Awesome pictures!!! I wish there was one of these around here... I would so go!!!!

Tibetan Mastiffs are gorgeous.... As are the Papillons (of course) and Samoyeds!!! 

Did you get any Vizslas? :


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Xeph said:


> Shepherds! I need Shepherds woman!!!
> 
> Also, the first Rott in the second set of pics is GORGEOUS!!!


I agree!  I Hate a Rottie with light pigment like the one in that first set. YUCK! The first one in the second set is nice. Like the head.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Eeep! I will take one of each of the papillons. They're all gorgeous!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Awesome pics! I like the first pappy in the pic the most!


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

Loved 'em! Gave me my Dobie fix, my Rottie fix, now I NEED to see those GSD!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

There's another thread for them


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

Xeph said:


> There's another thread for them


Whoo! *runs*


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

LOVE the Paps  They look so dainty and their fur!! So prettily groomed.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Equinox said:


> Fantastic harlequin (or merle, as the Beauceron people tell me) Beauceron that does not show, but is a service dog. He is only around a year old and has already saved his owner's life 3 times. He was small and sweet and very calm.


Yep thats a Merle, Harlequins Have white "merling" while merles have diluted merling


----------



## AlysianneO (May 10, 2012)

Equinox said:


> Fantastic harlequin (or merle, as the Beauceron people tell me) Beauceron that does not show, but is a service dog. He is only around a year old and has already saved his owner's life 3 times. He was small and sweet and very calm.


OMG!
I know this Beauceron!
He's from the same breeder I got my guy from!
Rose Bednarski was thrilled to find out there was a pic of her and Drambuie floating around! 

Also, the two Beezers are hers as well 
She's pretty active with both groups


----------



## CalliePup (May 19, 2014)

Do the Beauceron's back feet look.. interesting to anyone? It kind of looks like he has double dewclaws on his back feet or something.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

They do have double dewclaws on their back feet. So do a few other breeds.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Great pics. I've never met a Beauceron before but I've always admired them. Gorgeous dogs.


----------



## CalliePup (May 19, 2014)

Laurelin said:


> They do have double dewclaws on their back feet. So do a few other breeds.


Oh wow I didn't even know there was such a thing, I thought I made up a term haha. That's cool! Are they usually removed or do they serve a purpose?


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Nooooo, look away guys. LOOK AWAY. These are terrible pictures. 

Here, the ones from last year were better: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157632772452840/


----------



## CalliePup (May 19, 2014)

Equinox said:


> Nooooo, look away guys. LOOK AWAY. These are terrible pictures.
> 
> Here, the ones from last year were better: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157632772452840/


Oops I didn't mean to bring back an old post! I didn't realize it was from 4 years ago haha. In all honesty I've been stalking your threads, admiring all the pictures you take. My boyfriend is looking at cameras so I was looking to see if you mentioned what camera you used in any of your posts (which you did, sorry I'm a creep lol).

Edit: Wow the pictures in your flickr link are AMAZING. Boyfriend is sleeping but I'll be sure to share them with him later. I literally love all of them!!!


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

oh wow your photography has improved so much! I knew that though  I need Dalmatian and Crestie pics next time lol!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

CalliePup said:


> Oops I didn't mean to bring back an old post! I didn't realize it was from 4 years ago haha. In all honesty I've been stalking your threads, admiring all the pictures you take. My boyfriend is looking at cameras so I was looking to see if you mentioned what camera you used in any of your posts (which you did, sorry I'm a creep lol).
> 
> Edit: Wow the pictures in your flickr link are AMAZING. Boyfriend is sleeping but I'll be sure to share them with him later. I literally love all of them!!!


Haha no worries! Yeah, this thread was from a while ago. I went to the same show last year, but did not get to go this year because I was at a reptile expo instead. Hopefully will be able to make it next time, because it's a lot of fun and I love taking pictures of the dogs!! And glad you got your answer regarding the camera - you could also feel free to message/post and ask me any time  

And thanks so much for the compliment! I'm also hoping I've improved a bit since then and can't wait to take pictures again next year. 



Kayota said:


> oh wow your photography has improved so much! I knew that though  I need Dalmatian and Crestie pics next time lol!


Thanks - though switching from a P&S to a DSLR definitely helped LOL


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Equinox said:


> Nooooo, look away guys. LOOK AWAY. These are terrible pictures.
> 
> Here, the ones from last year were better: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157632772452840/


Well ... Many of pictures are better my photography, so it isn't that bad.

You have improved so much with your photography. All of the photography you do now is amazing,& I always love seeing your pictures.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Loved them... Thanks for sharing them !!!!!!! way too much eye candy lol ......


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Inga said:


> I agree!  I Hate a Rottie with light pigment like the one in that first set. YUCK! The first one in the second set is nice. Like the head.


Aw you make Raggy sad,actually the second dog in the first set and first dog in the second set are my faves. I care more about build and head than color anyways,but the darker ones are nice.


----------

